# Köderfische im Gartenteich



## Niklas (24. Sep. 2009)

Hallöchen

Ich habe wie ihr in meinem Profil sehen könnt einen Gartenteich der sehr voll ist. Nun habe ich mir gedacht ein paar Köderfsche aus einem Baggersee zu fangen und diese in den Gartenteich setzten (nur bis Dezember/Janauar). Geht das?? Und kan ich die Köderfsiche auch wieder mit der Angel rausfangen ohne andere Fische zu fangen?


----------



## March (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Generell würde ich sagen: Ja, das geht!

Allerdings könntest du mit den KöFis Krankheiten und __ Parasiten in deinen Teich einschleppen.
Und Krankheiten/Parasiten können bei extremen Überbesatz zu einem Fischsterben führen.
(Ich spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung)

P.S.: Ich würde die Köfis eher seperat in einem Aquarium hältern - dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## March (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

EDIT:



Niklas schrieb:


> (...)Und kann ich die Köderfische auch wieder mit der Angel rausfangen ohne andere Fische zu fangen?



Mit der Angel ist das problematisch. Wie gesagt: Hälter deine Köfis lieber seperat in nem Aquarium o. Ä.. Dann schleppst du keine Krankheiten in deinen Teich und du kannst sie, je nach bedarf, abfischen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Hallo Niklas,

ich hab grad in Deinem Profil gestöbert. So viele Fische und keine Technik, wie machst Du das?


----------



## bodo61 (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Niklas,
> 
> ich hab grad in Deinem Profil gestöbert. So viele Fische und keine Technik, wie machst Du das?



Jo,
und wenn dein Teich schon überbesetzt ist, warum dann noch neue Fische reinholen.


----------



## hadron (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*



Niklas schrieb:


> ...Und kan ich die Köderfsiche auch wieder mit der Angel rausfangen ohne andere Fische zu fangen?



Ich gehe bei deiner Frage mal davon aus, dass Du Angler bist. Daher kann ich Deine Frage aber auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Köderfische fürs Raubfischangeln/Eisfischen in den Gartenteich setzen ist prinzipiell ja ne gute Idee (für den Angler) ...

Aber wenn ich jetzt einfach mal die 60 Goldis zusammenrechne und dann die Köderfische gegenrechne (beissen ja beim Angeln auf denselben Köder) hast eine Chance von 60 : x einen Köderfisch zu fangen (wobei x die Anzahl der Köderfische darstellt).

Also klare Antwort: Nein - mit der Angel geht das nicht.

Einzige Lösung: Köderfische fangen - töten und (einzeln) einfrieren. Da sind die Im Januar noch genauso frisch wie beim Fang und das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist sowieso untersagt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Hi Niklas,

bevor Du noch mehr Fische (als Köderfische einsetzt), nimm lieber einige der überzähligen Goldies (die haben doch bestimmt auch schon massig kleine gemacht) als Köder für die __ Raubfische

PS. gehen die "Golffische" eigendlich jedes Wochenende aufs Green oder drehen sie lieber ne Runde auf der Autobahn

MfG Frank


----------



## Niklas (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

habe erst 10 -15 Fische nachwuchs . Habe auch nur sehr wennige Köderfische eben gefangen da ich auf Karpfen geabgelt habe. Aber ich verstehe nicht wieso vielle sagen mein Teich wäre so überfüllt. Gut er ist zimlich voll aber überfült würde ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Wilm (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Hallo Niklas,

eigentlich ist ja schon alles gesagt, aber möchtest Du Deinen massiven Überbesatz noch zusätzlich im tiefen Winter, also im Dezember/Januar mit einer Angel, bzw. Kescheraktion stressen ? Damit riskierst Du den kompletten Besatz !

Entweder Du fängst jetzt die Köderfische und frierst die bitte ein, sie bleiben genauso reizvoll, wie frisch gekeulte Köderfische, oder Du siehst mal genauer in Deinen Teich. Der Goldfischnachwuchs wird immer mehr zu einem Problem werden und das könnten auch die Köderfische werden, so schmerzlich das auch klingt.

Grüße in den Raum Borgenreich aus dem Raum Göttingen,
 Wilm


----------



## Niklas (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

da es ein privat teich ist darf man mit gerade abgestochenden Köderfisch angeln habe die köderfische in ein aquaruium gemacht


----------



## Wilm (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*



Niklas schrieb:


> da es ein privat teich ist darf man ....



Niklas,
ich schiebe das jetzt mal auf Dein Alter ....

Gesetze machen vor einer Grundstücksgrenze keinen halt, sondern sind für den Staat, in dem man lebt, gültig und bindend.

Natürlich spricht kein Gesetz dagegen, in dem eigenen Teich zu angeln, sonst würde es auch keine Wasserwirtschaft geben, aber lebende Köderfische sind nicht statthaft.

Du hast Dich in einem Forum angemeldet, wo wir tagtäglich darum kämpfen unseren Fischen, oder nur den Pflanzen, einen optimalen, artgerechten Lebensraum zu schaffen. 

Die Zwischenlagerung von Köderfischen ist für uns weniger sekundär, als eher schon zuwider !

Daher wirst Du auch wohl nicht die Antworten erwarten können, die Du Dir wünscht.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## March (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*



Niklas schrieb:


> da es ein privat teich ist darf man mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln habe die köderfische in ein aquaruium gemacht



Hi Niklas!

Ich bin auch Angler und ich muss dich leider verbessern ...

Das fischen mit lebenden Köderfischen ist in Deutschland AUSNAHMSLOS VERBOTEN

Nachzulesen gibt's das in sämtlicher Fachliteratur sowie in den Fischereigesetzen der Bundesländer.

Z.B. in: Rehbronn, E. (2002): _Handbuch für den Angelfischer - Die Fischereiprüfung in Frage und Antwort.  _ Kosmos. Stuttgart. S. 126.

Zitat:
*"In Deutschland hat man den lebenden Köderfisch (...) verboten"*

Es gibt zwar zahlreiche Angler, die an ihren Privatgewässen mit ledenden Köfis fischen - 
Ganz nach dem Motto: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter - ABER: Es ist trotzdem verboten.


----------



## Niklas (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

ich meinte nicht lebenden köderfischen sonder gerad ebaestochenen schuldihgung verschrieben


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Ebenso ist es verboten gefangene
Köderfische lebend zu hältern.

Selbst gefangene Köderfische dürfen
nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden
in dem Sie gefangen wurden.

Nachzulesen in der Fischereiordnung
Deines Bundeslandes.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## March (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*



Niklas schrieb:


> ich meinte nicht lebenden köderfischen sonder gerad ebaestochenen schuldihgung verschrieben






Sorry, hast du was getrunken?

Echt nicht böse gemeint ...


----------



## Niklas (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

es ist ja nicht so das ich sie 2 tage hältern ich halte sie ja ein paar monate das macht man ja auch mit goldis


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Da unterscheidet das Fischereigesetz nun mal.

Der __ Goldfisch ist ein zur Haltung gezüchteter Fisch.

Deine Köderfische eben nicht, daher ist das
lebende Hältern von Köderfischen verboten.

Ob das wirklich Sinn macht ist nicht die Frage,
aber es ist nun mal Gesetz.

Und es hat auch einen verständlichen Grund.
Niemand weiß welche Seuchen sich Deine Köderfische
während der Hälterung zuziehn, die Du dann ins
Fischereigewässer einbringst.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Niklas (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

ok dake für die informationen ich benutze dan halt eingefrorene köderfische


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Besser ist das


----------



## elkop (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

genau. ich versteh zwar nix von fischen, aber dafür umsomehr von der deutschen sprache: deswegen schenke ich dir, lieber niklas, einige punkte, kommas und sonstige satzzeichen:
............... ,,,,,,,,,,,,, --------- !!!!!!!!!!! ?????????? (gut gemeint!! )


----------



## Niklas (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Hallo,
Aber danke für den Tipp mit den Goldfischen als Köder.Habe damit 2 __ Hechte(60 und 85 cm) und einen __ Zander gefangen. Werde in nächster Zeit öfter mal tote Goldis verwenden auch wenn es schade ist. Geht echt gut und meinem Gartenteich tuhe ich auch etwas gutes damit.


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Lieber kleiner Nick,

ich versuchs nochmal. Fische aus Deinem
Gartenteich darfst Du nicht als Köderfische
verwenden. Den Grund dafür, Einschleppung
von Seuchen hab ich Dir schon vorher beschrieben.

Köderfische entweder aus dem Gewässer, aus
dem Du dann __ Hecht und __ Zander holst, fachgerecht
getötet, oder gefrorene, kontrollierte Köderfische.

Hast Du überhaupt einen Angelschein ?
Wenn Du geprüfter Angler bist müsstest 
Du das doch wissen, oder ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Niklas (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

einer sagt angle mit deinen goldis dan mache ich das. Dan sagt wieder ein anderer das ist verboten könnt ihr euch mal einigen???


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

_EDIT: Den 1. Teil dieses Beitrags findet Ihr in der Trashbox - jetzt geht es mit dem Thema weiter (Gruß Blumenelse)_




> einer sagt angle mit deinen goldis dan mache ich das. Dan sagt wieder ein anderer das ist verboten könnt ihr euch mal einigen???



Hallo Nick,

Du darfst halt nicht alles für bare Münze nehmen, was
einige hier verzapfen. Am besten Du wägst selber ab
welche Tips Dir sinnvoll erscheinen und welche nicht.
Die gesetzliche Grundlage ist klar definiert, ob Du Dich
daran hälst ist Deine Sache wenn Du mit den Konsequenzen
leben kannst.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

_Hallo!

Hier geht es um die Frage mit den Köderfischen. Euren täglichen kleinen Hick-Hack findet Ihr in der Trashbox, da könnt dann weitermachen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24651

Muss aber nicht sein!_


----------



## Redlisch (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

ich finde das schon etwas merkwürdig mit den Köderfischen.

Ich selbst habe einige in einem großen Angelbedarfgeschäft gekauft, nicht um sie als Köder zu verwenden, sondern in meinem Teich einzubürgern (ich mag keinen toten Fisch  ).

Wenn es nicht zugelassen ist mit lebenden Fischen zu angeln und ebenso das Hältern, wieso werden sie dann in dem Geschäft gehältert ? Und die bedingungen welche ich da sah, waren bestimmt nicht nach dem Tierschutzgesetz (kein Futter, starke Überfüllung der Behältnisse).

Es ist sehr schwierig hier einheimische Fische zu erwerben, daher hatte ich sie dort geholt.
Nachdem ich sie ersteinmal wieder aufgepäppelt hatte, schwimmen sie nun schon 2 Jahre bei mir im Teich. Mittlerweile habe ich aber eine bessere Quelle für einheimische Fische aufgetan, 1000er Pack von Fischfarmen waren mir auch zuviele.

Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Hi Axel, 

die verbotene Hälterung bezieht sich auf das hältern beim Angeln direkt. Also z.B morgens einen Schwung Köfis mit der __ Senke fangen, und dann den ganze Tag am Angelplatz in einem Eimer schwimmen lassen (bis sie an Sauerstoffmangel abkratzen oder die von andernorts lebend mitgebrachte einfach ins Gewässer entsorgt werden wenn man Heim geht). Tot (ordnunggemäß abgeschlagen/abgestochen) dürfen sie den ganze Tag  rumgetragen werden. 
Ich selber hab lebende Köfis schon seit rund 10 Jahren in keinem Angelladen mehr zum Verkauf gesehen, wenn nur eingeweckte oder tiefgefroren im Eisfach des Maden/Würmerkühlschrankes

MfG Frank


----------



## hadron (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Genau genommen geht es ausschliesslich um die Hälterung von Fischen am Gewässer allgemein. Es wird keine Unterscheidung gemacht ob es sich nun um "Köderfische" handelt oder um "__ Speisefische".

Grundsätzlich dürfen Fische in Setzkeschern lebend gehalten werden, sofern die Voraussetzungen der jeweiligen Fischereiverordnungen erfüllt sind. Diese sind Ländersache und daher in jedem Bundesland etwas abweichend.

Die Hessische Fischereiverordnung sieht in §6 vor: Zitat: "...Fische, die für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt sind, dürfen vorübergehend in Setzkeschern gehältert werden; das Zurücksetzen ist unzulässig...." eine weitere Einschränkung (ausser für Schiffahrtswege) gibt es nicht.

In der Thüringer Fischereiverordnung wird in §22 gesagt: Zitat: "...Das Hältern von mit der Handangel gefangenen Fische im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken..." für Salmoniden gilt ein generelles Hälterungsverbot. Das Hältern in Schifffahrtswegen ist nicht wie in Hessen verboten, sondern erlaubt "...wenn keine Schädigung der Fische zu erwarten ist..."

Wie bei allen Gesetzen und Verordnungen ist die Formulierung nie so eindeutig, dass man konkrete Aussagen davon ableiten kann.

Sind die 10 (massigen) Rotfedern in meinem Kescher nun für den "menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt" (z.B. Fischsuppe) ? Ist eine 2 pfündige __ Schleie nicht auch ein prima Köderfisch auf __ Waller? Und was ist eine "geringstmögliche Dauer"? (lediglich die maximale Dauer wird mit der "Tagesfangzeit", also dem Ende des Angelns, definiert).

Das Einbringen von Köderfischen aus fremden Gewässern ist ebenfalls von Land zu Land unterschiedlich geregelt. Die Hessische Fischereiverordnung geht er garnicht darauf ein während in Thüringen nur Köderfische aus dem jeweiligen Fischgewässer stammen dürfen.

Fazit: Fische dürfen in Setzkerschern gehalten werden und auch aus fremden Gewässern stammen, sofern die jeweilige Fischereiverordnung des Bundeslandes nicht dagegen spricht oder der Fischereirecht-Inhaber gesonderte Regelungen getroffen hat.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

darin bestand wohl auch mein Problem, lebende Fische von Anglern für den Teich zu bekommen. Bei den meisten Angelgewässern (Teiche) mussten die Fische gleich getötet werden und durften nicht lebend abtransportiert werden.

Naja, nach über einem Jahr suche hat das Thema doch noch erledigt.

Axel


----------



## Marlowe (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Ihr lieben Teichianer!

Gibt es auch Bereiche im Netz, die sich mit dem Angeln beschäftigen?

Dort wäre m.E. ein Beitrag über lebendig aufgespießte "Köderfische" sehr gut aufgehoben.

So, nun muss ich aber in die Koje, denn am Freitag will ich fit sein.
Dann werde ich nämlich nur so zum Spaß ein paar Fische aus meinem Teich holen, ihnen
Kiemenfeigen geben (Ohren haben sie ja nicht so ausgeprägte) und wieder zurück ins
Wasser setzen. Bringt Freude und Belustigung!


Ok, ok, ok, das wandert wohl in die Müllbox...

Herzlicher Gruß aus Wilhelmshaven,

Der Sir, der Marlowe


----------



## Redlisch (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*



Marlowe schrieb:


> So, nun muss ich aber in die Koje, denn am Freitag will ich fit sein.
> Der Sir, der Marlowe



Du hättest vielleicht früher in die Koje gehen sollen, dann wäre dir aufgefallen das ich, als ich den Fred gesehen habe, ihn mit einer allgemeinen Frage wieder zum leben erweckt habe.

Da geht es nicht um Köderfische in den Teich setzt und wieder rausangeln.

Der Rest des Freds ist schon 3 Monde alt ...

Axel


----------



## Marlowe (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Moin Axel!


Und wieder bin ich übermüdet.

Hilf mir doch bitte `mal "aufs Pferd": Drei Monde alt ist das?

Meines Wissens gilt diese Bezeichnung als Einheit für Jahre. 
Als früherer Karl-May-Leser meine ich das so in Erinnerung zu haben.

Grüße von Herzen, viel Sonne in diesem,

Sir Marlowe


----------



## Redlisch (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*



Marlowe schrieb:


> Moin Axel!
> 
> 
> Und wieder bin ich übermüdet.
> ...



Aber gerne,
der Mond bewegt sich mit einer Umlaufzeit von 29.5 Tagen um die Erde, also braucht er 1 Monat.
Der Fredteil auf dem du anspieltest ist bereits 3 Monate alt,

MfG

Axel


----------



## Marlowe (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Lieber Axel!

Besten Dank, ich wünsche Dir noch eine wunderbare Adventszeit!


Herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Köderfische im Gartenteich*

Daher sagt man ja für ca. eine Mondphase  ja auch heute  MONAT her, das kommt laut wictionary 



> von germanisch *manoth, verwandt mit *manon = Mond. Beide von indogermanisch *menses-; bedeutete ursprünglich die Zeit zwischen zwei Neumonden.



Was wären wir heute ohne Internet  

Gruß Wolf


----------

